# Pirates and defense



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I hear allot about pirates and guns and issues on carrying guns and all the hassel.I ran into this and found it interesting.

As a means of repelling all boarders, the Acoustic SRAD (short range acoustic device) will cover the area of most vessels to seventy feet with only a single unit. Additional units will be required for larger boats.
Motion sensors will detect unwanted boarders and set the system into action. With the activation of SRAD sound levels will hamper any further action by the intruders for approximately 100’ in all directions, blurring their vision and disrupting normal thought patterns as well as waves of nausea and breathing problems. If you are aboard and below decks you will feel very little effects from the device. The unit can be activated like your car alarm when you are leaving the boat to go ashore. When you return all your gear will be where you left it and all will be quiet. The unit will shut down when all motion has ceased for two minutes. The system will automatically rearm and will be on guard until you shut it off.
S R A D Will be available to the public in the spring of 2004 
E (((((((-
A
I will post a link to a web site as soon as it is available.


----------



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

sailnaway,

Thanks for posting that info. I''m not the kind to take a negative stance on something without getting more facts, so what follows is just semi-serious:

I sure hope that these things aren''t going to be the "automobile alarms" of the boating world. I can''t tell you how many car alarms I hear go off for no "good" reason, at all times of the day and night. That would sure be a shame if this SRAD device isn''t sufficiently immune to false alarms.

Having said that, it would seem like one approach that doesn''t require you to be aboard to defend your property. I''ll look for your link when you post it.

Regards,
Duane


----------



## slipacre (May 16, 2002)

I agree. If it''s something that can be set off by a passing dinghy or a gull landing aboard this is a bad thing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailnaway: Would you please send me the web site for the SRAD. Sounds interesting. We just came back from Central America and found that the amount of robberies in that region is still about the same. We are more concerned about it when at a marina and not at anchor. Thanks for the info when you gey it.
Ray
[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I think I saw something about the object had to be at least six kelos to set the system off.That would scare the hell out of the dock cat if their was one big enough to set it off. I will try and find out more about it. I guess it is still being developed.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

This sounds like black helicopter stuff, bordering on urban legend. As an
amateur physicist, I would be highly skeptical of the claims made for this
alleged device. 

Check out this link: 

http://www.einaudi.cornell.edu/PeaceProgram/publications/occasional_papers/occasional-paper22.pdf


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Rumor had it that some years ago the US Gov''t had experimented with sound as a weapon of warfare. As it was told to me, the harmonic frequency of the human body was found to be about 4-6Hz. With sound in this wavelength broadcast at the enemy, it causes stomach upset and dizziness.

I always imagined the stymied and embarrassed Soviet troops diabled with diarrhea in the face of NATO forces. But I never considered it more than a joke.

On the other hand, it seems possible that any sound, if loud enough, will deter an opportunistic bandit. I''d like to know more, too.

And don''t forget the South African company that marketed an anti-carjacking system for automobiles that incorporated flamethrowers into the underbody of the car. Very quiet, except for the screams, I would suppose.

Chas


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sailnaway, I''m really glad you posted this topic. The firearms thread seems to have really polarized and stalled out on the should-I-carry/shouldn''t-I-carry issue. Nonetheless, people want to protect themselves and their property from bandits, burglars and pirates.

Maybe the same technology one uses for one''s own home is one way to approach this. I have a burglar alarm in my house with a very loud alarm. My company has a cell phone backup system but it is not appropriate for travelling. While I''m not aware that there is any comparable alarm company for boats (might be a good idea), Radio Shack sells home alarm componemts which can easily be installed. SSBs and EPIRBs can be employed for boats in life and death emergencies.

And when I used to camp for long periods of time in the forests of Oregon, I used a perimeter system consisting of specially-made noise-makers linked together by string. Each alarm was a spike with a recepticle for a .223 cartridge (bullet removed) and a firing pin activated by a pull string. I intended it to warn against intruding people, dogs, bears, etc. though it was never triggered. It occurs to me that these could be set up into the top lifeline to go off when someone tries to board. The gun shot sound and flash might be enough alone to scare off even an armed intruder. If not, it should give the cruiser enough time to grab whatever he wanted, whether it would be a gun, flare gun, pepper spray, bang stick, or throttle.

A trip system could also be used to activate a number of high-intensity spot lights to blind and light up the intruders.

I''m not sure, but showing a shotgun to an approaching boat 100 yards away might make thugs decide to shoot first. As they say, don''t pull it unless you use it. And besides, it''s a very unpleasant for those who simply wanted a cup of sugar or conversation.

For me, a burglar alarm, flash-bang trip alarms and bright lights would make me feel much safer than engaging in any shoot-out.

I''m sure that there are many other ideas out there as well.

Chas


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

When we cruised Central America we had a couple of defenses. Guns was not one of them. Once, when boarded in the middle of the night in bad weather off of Nicaragua by two men dressed in shorts, I considered attacking them with a large mag-light I keep in the cockpit, or just pushing them overboard when they jumped precariously from their boat. If I had a gun, I could have shot them. If I had, I would be in a spacious Nicaraquan prison for trying to kill to Nicaraguan Coast Guardsmen who were boarding all boats in the area, checking papers. 

First line of defense is not to look wealthy. Our boat was small and simple. If you''ve got a big expensive boat, you''re asking for more problems.

We carried a police-size mag-lite for possible use.

We carried a can of bear repellant (super-mace).

We had a flaregun.

If someone had robbed us while we were gone, I''d feel lucky. They''d get a hand-held GPS, some binos, food etc. and maybe would have found one of our several hiding places for cash (never more than a couple hundred bucks).

If we were aboard, things might not have gone so well.

Bottom line - we were never in danger in third-world countries like we were when we returned to Florida.

Be smart. 

Cruising is risky - if you don''t like the risks, stay home!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

this is what i think prevention. If we start shooting and killing the pirates then their will be less of them to deal with but if all we do is say oo please take what you want just dont hurt us then why not keep taking there is no risk for them just pure gain well I for one will not be a victim and after all we the sailor''s do have surprise on our side because they would not suspect us to fight back or at least roomer has it that we dont which is why its getting worst and worst with these dame free loading bastard''s so I say we start killing them just shoot them stab them what ever it takes then when we have kill alot of them the ownly ones doing the steeling will be the one''s going after big ships after all the prophit must out way the risk.I know I must sound like a bad but its prety bad when we have to worry about our lives at see from pirates.


----------



## eds928gt (Sep 28, 2001)

This thread is beginning to read like the "Arms-on-board" thread. We hope it doesn''t continue down that slippery slope.

I would be interested in reading about "non-lethal" forms of security and protection. Since we don''t plan to have pets aboard, the alarm and floodlight methods appear most interesting.

~ Happy sails to you ~ _/) ~


----------



## jbarros (Jul 30, 2002)

Norseaster, 


Good Sir, your logic is almost as sound as your spelling and grammer. 


For my $0.02, I think that the shoot first, ask questions later aproach is what we''re fighting, and not realy the wisest way to fight it. I live in LA, and I love it, but people who set themselves up to be a victim, and carry a gun, are just waiting to get innocent people killed, as well as themselves. I''ve yet to need a gun (or any weapon) in even the worst parts of downtown in the middle of the night. 

I''ve actualy had both of the below conversations. 

On ariving into LA on the greyhound at 2 am (anyone who knows where the LA greyhound station is can apreciate this) 

"Hey, you got any cash man, wanna go get something to drink"

"Nah man, I''m flat broke. If I had any cash left, I wouldnt be on the grey hound." (I say fingering the 300 bux in my pocket. 

"****, well, peace man" as he walks off playing with a gun I didnt previously see in his pocket!!  

This one is east of the convention center, at about 11 pm, dressed in a suite and tie. when my friend and I were confronted by a host of young hispanic gentlemen all in the same white wife beeters and black jeans. 

Stepping infront of me. "Hey Esse, what you doing around here" 

"trying to stay out of trouble"

"**** man, you ****ed up. It''s here."

"Damn, that sucks."

"So, you wanna give me your wallet" 

"No, not realy" 

"you sure about that?" (as about 5 others get in realy close to me)

"Yhea, pretty sure."

"ok ******, you got balls you know that?"

"Thanks"

And I walked by. (btw, I''m about 120 lbs soaking wet, and couldnt be physicly intimidating if I wanted to be.) A well equiped boat is full of potential weapons if need be, I think that getting into the "I''ve got a gun" mentality is just a good way to get yourself into trouble. If you want more elaboration, go see the gun thread. 


On a side note, theres a company called "Information Unlimited" that sells a kit to do the acoustic stuff. It''s definatley annoying, and does make one naucious, but I can bear it for at least a minute or 2 if I concentrate. How much longer do you expect it to be an issue? 

Likewise, if one of those goes off on the boat docked next to mine, and I''m down below, I''m likley to go buy a gun just for when the owner of the infernal device comes back. 

I wish I had a better solution, but I think a strong companionway hatch and good lock are the best options. 

-- James


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

ok fine my grammer may not be the best and for that matter niether is my spelling but the fact the you wher getting off a gray hound and not a 30 40 or 150 thousand dollar sail boat im really sure that if they where down at the docks and seen you get of one of these boats you would have a hard time convincing them your broke or poor so then whats your option close the hatch then what hide under your pillow I really dont like the idea that we have to protect our self at sea but I am so tired of thugs thinking we the sailers are a pontentailly an easy payday at what point do we do some thing at what point do we the individaul stand up and say enuff is enuff and we will not be the victim I am not a lamb to be lead to slaughter house more like a lion peacfull till im bother''d well you are of course entitled to your way but so am I but and I have the right to live and not in fear but in peac so long as I am left alone by those who would try to profit from depriving me of my peace if you come as a friend and not foe .Ops look at that I''ve just used a period lol and no I dont beleive in shooting first and asking questions last and I know every situation will be difrent and I may have a hard time knowing when its bad or just company and of course will do what ever I can to avoid this incounter but I will not be a victim and would rather die a man in stead of a lamb you on the opther hand might as well and probly would just lie down under your blankits shivering hoping that they will just go away and im sure they will leaving you with a boat and no eqipment and maybe no boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

noreaster,

We''ve already been all over this. Yes, bandits are bad and some people would rather go down fighting.

But we have this new thread to try to find alternative ways of dealing with threats. Yes, I might carry a gun, but are there good plans to keep it from coming to that? There are, after all, lots of reasons not to kill even those whom we consider to be bad people.

And there can be severe reprecussions in every country from carrying a firearm, let alone killing someone with one, whether we feel they "deserve" or not.

Can you think of any ways of protecting your crew other than engaging in a firefight? After all, I am responsible for the lives of others, and not just my own.

Chas


----------



## jbarros (Jul 30, 2002)

heh, I just like watching noreaster go off.  

(btw, if you noticed, my grammer isnt too much better than your own) 

my point was that (IMHO) a gun doesnt make you not a victim, it just makes you a victim with an equal chance of hurting someone. 

A weapon doesnt change who you are, and if it does, then you may need to do some real serious self examination. 

I can count on 3 fingers the number of people I trust with a gun in a panic situation. I''m not one of them. And I am one of the more level headed individuals I know. 

But a gun can be a valid tool, in the hands of someone with the knowledge, wisdom, and experience to be safe and proficient with it. 

The thing is, there are (in my limited experience, and based on what I''ve heard from others) very few profressional pirates, but rather it''s an act of desperation from people who are normaly fishermen and dock workers, etc etc etc. All thats necessary is to make it apparent that YOU arent a good victim, and they''ll either move on, or hopefully just change their mind entirely. 

On my boat, I stow everything before I leave, and lock the companionway. So theres no easy pickings in the cocpit. My next dingy will lock to the boat. Once their willing to break into your boat, then they have decided to elevate it a notch. I''ve been lucky that in my travels (not south of Mexico yet) I''ve not run into people that desperite. 

As for when I''m on the boat, having a visable radio does a world of good. Make eye contact, dont flinch, and have your mic in your hand.

and on a final note, walking by the convention center in an $800 suite does make it look like you have money. The attitude was the same. The results were the same. 

I''ve never had any problems. Do what thou wilt. 

-- James


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

ok I do agrea with some other way other then the use of fire arms and as fare as being prudent with fire arms I started shooting guns at the age of 7 thats the age my self and my other 7 brothers started and we are all very good at it. My farther is x military and thats how we wher trained with that said and yes I have ben shot once in the chest and servived that with no probloms so with that said I do not want to use a gun on any one and yes would love to find some divice that would repel the bad guys and yes you are right about the probloms with having guns in other country''s or for that matter killing some one. and of course another method might be the use of a tazer gun.Help put that cirl back in their hair or remove it .any how im sure that their are tons of ways you can protect your self from would be bad people but it seems to me that most country''s pass laws on things that can be used to protect your self I think its because the politicion dont whant their family''s to get hurt or caught.I feel that the ownly real salution is to use your brain and cominsence and always listen to your gut feeling if the little voice tells you its bad then it probly is in fact my little voice is telling right now that we need another drink so be safe and have a great day .


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am a soldier, and have a couple of suggestions for all of you. First off, buy and read the book "Dangerous Waters" written by John S. Burnett. The book is a collection of true accounts of pirated boats/ships as well as the authors own account aboard his sail boat. This will give you an idea of what REALLY happens, and how fast things go down. Secondly, if you are looking for non-leathals for boat defense I do recommend both pepper spray, and "Airtazer". I would employ these ONLY if you are in fear of serious bodily injury. What I mean is, if you are boarded, do nothing to resist, except VERBAL force. I recommend this becaus the truth is you don''t know who it really is wanting to come abaord. This also covers you in the use of force tables should the situation escallate. If that doesn''t work, and serious harm is going to befall you or your crew, then use your non-lethals, BUT leave yourself a place, like the cabin, to fall back into. Should the threat still be increasing, then lethal force would be a great idea at that point. In short, set yourself up with strategic placement aboard of your weapons. Place the lethals in a cabin that locks behind you and use it as a final source for defense. Always be vocal, as that too counts as force in court(Use of force tables). Once you are met at that plane you may then go to the next higher. Perhaps the most important thing you can do is check the piracy/crime situation in the area you are wanting to cruise. This can be done online!!! AS for firearms in foriegn countries? ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS declare them to the officials when entering the country. They WILL take them into custody, but you will almost always get them back upon departure. Other then these simple solutions, don''t live in fear, don''t arm the boat with machine guns and hand grenades. Just think things out, become proficient with what you have/purchase, and remember that there is nothing on that boat worth your life. On the same token, don''t trust your life to some stranger either. Lastly, don''t forget that boats move!!!! You don''t have to just sit there either!!!<<GRIN>>


----------



## ISLANDCHIEF60 (Aug 4, 2003)

WELL NOW!! This thread sounds familure. Bottom line people, each of you will come up with your own way of defending your family and boat. Just try and do it without loss of life. I carry guns on board. However I also have a host of other treats for looters. If they get far enough to get past the hatch and persist on their endevers then I will do what ever it takes. Just like everyone else will. Put your heads together and come up with ways that wont kill someone while deffending your family and boat. There are thousands of ways to keep your pride and joy from harms way. 
Have fun.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

That''s spelled grammar, Esse.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''ve read the recent posts concerning pirates and ways to protect yourself and family. Have you ever been SHOT in the face with 500,000+ candle power spot light. TRY IT! its a BLINDING experience and with the momentary instant blindness of the receiving party, even a frying skillet can become a suitable weapon. no one that i know of has ever been able to gain enough relevent sight back, quickly enough, to pose much of a real threat. from the safety of your deck (with approaching vessels), or the safety of the cabin, once a persons pupil is constricted so violently from the immence light, they are temporarily blinded; and each time they are hit with the light it reoccurs thus causing prolonged blindness. safe sailing to all


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello people well I have no news about the sound system to deture pirates. I don''t give a dam how you spell, Eienstien could not spell for beans so what. But it still is a good idea to prepare the boat being lit up like day light and the spot light in the eyes is a good idea. The spot light first in bursts to really confuse them.In combat you had to close your eyes for several seconds if you got flashed with a bright light and your night vision did not come back for a while. The loud sound of an alarm or horn at a constant blast makes me want to run try it. And a recording of Banos aeribos or hands up would work unless your in Asia. (Banos aeribos) That aint spanish and it aint spelled right but for you spanish speaking people you can correct this.I know this, I can''t take being beat up and robbed or my wife being raped and robbed. So essa don''t get to close to me or I will shoot you through the neck with a spear gun and set your boat and your pirate scum friends on fire with a gas bomb and if no one is watching I will haul your dead asses out to sea and dump them to the sharks and sail on with out loosing much sleep. I still say if your a U.S. Documented vessel then you are in fact a U.S.Navel Vessel and should have the right to defend U.S. territory like any Naval vessel would.I will most likely get flamed for saying this but I am a die hard NRA member.


----------



## eds928gt (Sep 28, 2001)

Sailaway:
It not only must be documented, but it also must be "Commissioned" to be a Naval vessel.

BTW, it''s "manos arriba". However, I like your spelling which means something like "air baths".

~ Happy sails to you ~ _/) ~


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Actually, it''s more like "air toilets." What a picture, defensively speaking!

Chas


----------



## eds928gt (Sep 28, 2001)

Since the word "Toilet" is of French origin. Neighboring Spain didn''t change the word much, which is why in Spanish it''s called a "toileta". "Banos" is Spanish for Baths.

~ Happy sails to you ~ _/) ~


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

928frenzy,

I''m sure you''re right. I only know traveler''s Spanish. But whenever I''m in Central America and ask for the "bano", I''m directed to a room with a toilet but no bath.

Whatever the translation, to shout "Banos arriva!" at a bording party might confuse and unsettle them long enough to mount an effective counter offensive.

Chas


----------



## eds928gt (Sep 28, 2001)

Chas:
Many of us say "bathroom" when in fact we''re talking about a room with a toilet and sink, but without a bathtub or shower. The common realty term for such a room is "1/2 bath". Thus, even English terminology doesn''t correctly identify the facility.

In any event, "Banos aeribas" is not "Manos arriva", and saying the former will not get the desired result and will make you sound like a ****** worthy of being robbed. :^(

~ Happy sails to you ~ _/) ~


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

928frenzy,

You don''t think a boarding party might be confused and unsettled by a someone shouting "Banos arriva!" at them? Hmmm, I''m going to have to rethink my whole defense strategy as this so-called "banos gambit" was becoming a key component. Dagnabbit!

Chas


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well I am glad that this has become a bit more of a spoof on a serious matter. I think that no matter what we as sailors need to remember to still keep smiling thats what this is all about for most of us. You can look at the grim prospect of a pirate encounter as hard as you may,but when the poop hits the canvas its a whole new ball game. I hope that none of us ever have to deal with this but if you do take charge I think a strong and agressive posture scares the hell out of most people even bad ones. This is if you see it coming if not a fall back and have some defence to protect you and your family or crew. Hell maybe a bucket of s**t on their heads who can really know what will work at that moment in time.
Just keep Sailnaway


----------



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

Sailnaway''s post illuminates the problem (I have) with a lot of the excellent and effective means of self-defence.
That is, that I just don''t want to live that way. I don''t want to keep a "bucket of sh*t" handy, nor do I chose to sit "armed & belligerent" in my cockpit, warning off any who makes the mistake a approaching within range.
I suppose I may (or may not) pay for my "passivism" some day; but until then I''ll live a life relatively unencumbered by fear (paranoia?), and sh*t.
I suppose that my real point is that EFFECTIVE (a shotgun, bazooka, or a bucket of sh*t), is not always EFFICACIOUS.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

just reading up on protecting your boat from pirates/intruders. One question, what about a dog? We are not cruising yet, but we have a dog that barks at anyone that knocks at the door. We also take him with us on our camping trips in our rv and he has warned us when the dangerous deer are approaching. We take him everywhere, and plan to take him cruising. He will bark at anyone trying to board, and if whoever is boarding will have to kill Ramses (the dog) first then deal with us. We have weapons (guns) now, but don''t plan to take them with us on the boat. There will be, however, knives and other stuff if it comes down to that.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Greentiger,

From what I understand, the presence of dogs is a great deterent to crime. I, myself, would love to take a dog with me, but my wife tends to be allergic to dogs and I tend to be allergic to veterinary buerocracies.. beuroc.. buroc...

Anyway, I understand from other posts that if you want to bring a dog into some countries, they have to go through a quarantine period.

What methods would you use besides guns and dogs?

Chas


----------



## Sasha_V (Feb 28, 2004)

Ive had a wonderfully passive alternative that doesn''t wake the neibours much.

I own a 12volt electric fence generator. I set it on high (what you use to keep bulls in rutt out of a cow paddock) and I attach the earth lead to my toe-rail and the active lead to my lifelines. It took about 10c worth of rubber hose to insulate the lifelines where they run through the stanchions.

The battery keeps this unit working for days unless someone keeps triggering it every five minutes.

We were told by someone sitting on the dignhy dock as we got back from an evening ashore that he had witnessed some kids row out in an inflateable. He was just thinking of whether to reach for his mobile phone when he saw the first of the "kids" step aboard by grabbing a lifeline...then he heard him go "oooof" and all into the water. Then his friends swamped the boat getting him back aboard and THE SAME GUY now soaking wet with lovely conductiv seawater TRIED AGAIN.

The guy fishing off the dock said that his arc into the water was much more impressive this time and his friends merely held him to the side of their boat as they rowed back towards shore.

OUr boat was moored in that spot for a little over 3 weeks and we were never paid another "visit" like that.

sasha


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

All of your ideas sound good, but I myself don''t really consider myself a target of pirates or bandits, because currently I own a Hunter 26, and I don''t think pirates are setting their sights on small boats, but even still, I keep pepper spray, a Blowgun with 3” Steel Spike darts, and I also have a 12 gauge shotgun, with lots of buckshot ready to be fired. 
I would never use my shotgun on a human unless I cannot hold them off with pepper spray, and a good old blowgun.
For all of you big boat owners, I would have to say use force, none of that begging crap, if we do that pirates will then keep robbing, but if you show them that you mean business, there would probably be less thefts.
I personally know a friend that was robbed by some pirates that pretended that they had engine trouble on their speedboat, luckily all they wanted was his valuables, they left him and his boat alone, lucky him, but now he will not go out to sea without his two 9mm pistols with plenty of ammo to spare.
So again I think force is the only key to this problem.


----------



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

Cobraman would “...never use a shotgun on a human unless he could not hold them off with pepper spray...”

The idea of escalating the forcefulness our defensive measures in proportion to the (threat of) violence of an attack seems to make sense - until I consider that:
1. I don’t expect to instantly know that an apparently innocent encounter has turned into a dangerous incident until some level of threat becomes apparent. Ie: Smart Pirates/Thieves may not always appear to be what they are.
2. I might not know what level of self-defense is required or justified until the situation has developed some - at which time it may be too late to escalate my defensive measures.

Hence, it seems I’m left with one of two basic choices(*):
a) Greet everyone as though they may be a” clear & present danger” (gun in hand).
b) Greet everyone as though they may be “friendlies”, with unthreatening weapons near to hand (winch handle etc).
(*) Obviously dangerous or threatening (or potentially so) situations will justify “less than friendly” greeting of strangers. 

Each side of this issue, and all of the intervening gradiations, seem to offer simple answers to a very complex (set of) situations.

I suspect that each of will, eventually, determine our self-defense strategy on an emotional level, rather a rational evaluation. It''s my cultural biases that will determine my actions - and the cogent arguments of others are unlikely to alter my ingrained biases (or yours). It''s more a matter of how we choose to live our daily lives, than anything else.

Respectfully OMO,
Gord


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

That is true, I treat everyone as a friend until they committed a hostility act against me and my family, my weapons are not in view, but they are always close at hand. Also about the shotgun thing, that would be my last choice of weapons, I don''t believe in killing, but I am Suring going to protect my family, there is no way I am going to turn the other cheek. People might say violence only creates more violence, but in reality violence will not stop, so peaceful acts against pirates will do nothing.
Just my ideas.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Do they make a semi automatic flare gun? How much time do you get for tazering a harbor policeman? I would probably bear mace myself. This is a little off the subject but I just read that in Sukarta the government has trained a herd of elephants to attack at the sound of a chain saw. It has really cut down on tree poaching.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Baño refers to the bathroom but it is more polite, even in this country to ask for the
bathroom instead of the sh--ter, can, head, toilet, etc.... except in Montana. However, our local lake has a floating outhouse which I would never dream of calling anything but the "floating sh--ter." It was there that I learned to use a boat pole rather than my thumb, of which half remains below the f.s.. I have visited 7 Latin countries and have studied Spanish in two. I never heard the term "toileta." It sounds spanglish, like trucko. The term may be used in Spain. Never been there. The correct term for toilet is "servicio." The shower is el douche and the tub is la tina de baño. Sopa ain''t soap (jabon) but is soup. (If anyone needs an amputee (Hey Captain Hook only had one leg!) crew member who speaks Spanish?) I don''t know what the answer is to being boarded. Personally, the thought of a b--t ugly pirate with a big a-s machete terrifies me s--tless. I''m already missing half my freaking thumb.


----------



## HRomberg (Sep 25, 2004)

To deal with pirate attacks:

1. Don''t be there. Seems obvious, but I''m not planning on staying in the straights of Malacca any time soon. 

2. Don''t look like a target: Tough to do in a pretty new shiny yacht, but hey. Nobody robs "boat bums" most of the time right? It might be fun making that new Swan look like Kaka.

3. Don''t be an easy target. 
Travel in company if you''re ignoring rule #1. 
Don''t broadcast your intended route. Practice Operational Security. 
Have a strong hatch with the capability to lock it from inside.
Bright lights and loud noises are deterrents to sneak theves. A REALLY powerfull strobe on the mast head directed at the cockpit might be effective, as would a truly ear-splitting panic alarm. Add in some wood strips with nails pointing up if you want them to go back into the water as soon as their bare feet touch the deck. 
Make it obvious that there''s somebody aboard, whether or not there is. 

5. In the nightmare scenario of murderous thugs breaking into your floating home, you''ll have to act as best you can. At that point, being a ex soldier, and very much averse to being anyone''s victim, I''d want a short .12 guage and a light fast machete. You can''t always have that though. Most countries make it a PITA to carry a gun, and a lot of those are the ones with the biggest threats. Those are the ones to avoid. In the low threat areas where you can''t carry, there are still risks, and there are other options, that are only as lethal as you make them. The machete is probably the best of these. If you''re into something with a little more romance, a company called COLD STEEL makes functional cutlasses, boarding axes and boarding pikes that would rival a gun for below decks effectiveness if you were properly motivated to use them. They even make maces and halberds of various sorts if you want to look super-tough. (or super-goofy as the case may be) As with any weapon, you''d want to be really honest with yourself about your willingness and ability to use it before you included it in your security plan. 

I wonder if you could make a welcome mat with contacts for a really heavy duty tazer built into it. It could work off of a pressure switch. Something in the 300,000 volt range. That might be shocking enough to convince some pirates to look elsewhere for prey.


----------



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

One of the most recognizable sounds on earth is that of a pump action shotgun going “kerchunckchunck”.
Lots of “demotivation” in that sound.
FWIW,
Gord


----------



## eds928gt (Sep 28, 2001)

Unless the perpetrator(s) is/are more heavily armed. Then the sound of a loading shotgun may cause the perp(s) to open fire first, then ask questions later.

~ Happy sails to you ~ _/) ~


----------



## sneuman (Jan 28, 2003)

I wonder if there isn''t just waaaay too much effort expended on this issue. I just talked to a guy who sailed a 42'' steel ketch from the Andaman Sea area of Malaysia thru the Malacca Straits (regarded as THE most pirate-infested waterway) up to Thailand. I asked him if he had any pirate problems. He just shrugged his shoulders and said "nah." Not saying it doesn''t happen, but let''s keep it in perspective ...


----------



## HRomberg (Sep 25, 2004)

The kerchunk sound of a .12ga being cycled would probably get rid of 90% of the thieves that show up in piracy reports. 

It''s not something to be done lightly, because most of the world frowns on even threatening to use deadly force except in some very specific circumstances. It is very effective though. 

You''re right that it might initiate violence if the bad guys are heavilly armed and determined. I''d observe though, that in a case like that, appeasement is unlikely to work, so a spirited defense is probably the only thing that can keep you from getting killed. You''re probably toast at that point anyway, but there''s an ornery streak in some of us that makes us want to give a good account of ourselves even under really bad odds. Fortunately, those are really rare circumstances.


----------

